# Bergeon 7812



## Pandybelly (Mar 24, 2014)

Hi,

I am looking for a decent quality tool kit to allow me change watch straps, adjust bracelets and change batteries. I have searched eBay and various online sellers and am not convinced that a €20 kit can serve the purpose and last as long as a decent quality kit. I have found the Bergeon 7812 kit and it seems to have all the tools I would require but I can't find any reviews. Have any members tried or own this kit? Can you recommend an alternative good quality kit that will serve my needs? Is this kit overkill and should I just buy a few individual tools? All advice and recommendations appreciated. 
I am based in Ireland so USA only kits are not much use as I would be screwed with import charges.

Thanks.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

With watch tools, you get what you pay for. The inexpensive stuff is usually very poorly made with cheap quality metal.

Bergeon, Horotec, etc are good brands worth the $$, IMO. 

Might look at ofrei.com or esslinger.com for other suggestions.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Those cheap kits have parts that can break very, very easily. You don't want one of those inexpensive case back openers to slip when you think it should have been gripping and scratch your case back for example. At least with the Bergeon you know you are getting quality and reliability rather than something which is cheap to buy now but won't perform as well and may well need to have parts replaced very quickly.


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

Well for those basic things I would get a Bergeron 6767F (think it's the name..) and a cheap caseback ball from eBay, I use that and not any risk of scratching anything  

Sendt fra min HTC One S med Tapatalk


----------



## rumpletump (May 19, 2015)

Hi Mate,

I asked a very similar question about a week ago.. I have also read a bunch of older similar threads..

What I have found is there are many helpful people who will tell you where to look to buy tools and that you should not buy the cheap $20 sets. What you won't get is a solid suggestion for a tool kit that is a bit cheaper than the bergeon 7812 (say $100 - $200) that is considered OK for quality.. WHY? I don't know..

I bet if someone were to start a thread with the following statement...[ "A cheap $20 tool kit is the best value for money under $300"] We would be inundated with examples of why that is incorrect and thus get some actual suggestions on what kit to buy.

Good luck with it, Let us now what you find.

Henry


----------



## Its-an-addiction (Jun 17, 2015)

Yeah I'm inclined to believe you actually. It's a very similar adage to Cunningham's Law. https://meta.m.wikimedia.org/wiki/Cunningham's_Law


----------



## dukembla (Sep 6, 2014)

I have this Bergeon/Wenger collaboration:









Is this called as Minathor? I believe it's not produced any more as Victorinox acquired Wenger and discontinued the Wenger multi tools. But check Amazon/eBay. This was less than 100 euros.


----------



## Pandybelly (Mar 24, 2014)

dukembla said:


> I have this Bergeon/Wenger collaboration:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Will check it out. 
Thanks.

Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

dukembla said:


> I have this Bergeon/Wenger collaboration:


have one of these minathors in a drawer at the office, very handy tool.


----------



## black watch (Aug 3, 2013)

I looked at tool kits for awhile, but I'm picky about individual tools, like to research and pick the best value/cost ratio or in some cases simply the best, so for me I was 
better off just putting them all in a box for now. I'm plan on refirbishing an old Gerstner box this winter for my watch tools & straps, hoping to get a result like this.


----------



## Pandybelly (Mar 24, 2014)

Hi

Sorry for the late update, but I purchased the Bergeon 7812 kit. Quality tools but not the cheapest. I thought about how I would feel if a cheap tool broke and scratched or gouged a watch. 
Thanks for all the help. 

Anthony.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## toffee67 (Mar 18, 2016)

What was your initial impression of the kit? Was it worth the cost, did it have everything you were looking for? I'm in your same spot and wondering if a kit like this is the way to go versus piecing one together.

Dan


----------



## Pandybelly (Mar 24, 2014)

Hi Dan,

My initial impression was of paying for a name and a reputation. The tools are definitely good quality but the box is not. The hinges broke on the "cheapo" plastic box after a week or so. Luckily, Cousins UK, provided me with a replacement box from Bergeon, so many thanks to them. 
I bought this kit more in fear that I would buy something else that could damage the watches I own. If you have a Speedmaster, then you also need the 6767-F spring bar tool for strap replacement, so factor that in. 
If I had more experience with watch tools, then I would probably have bought individual tools or a cheaper kit. Its a lot to pay for what you get but the tool quality is first class. I have shortened bracelets and changed straps without any issues. 
If you are confident, look around and buy what you need.


----------



## toffee67 (Mar 18, 2016)

Got it Anthony, thanks for the insight. I find myself looking at individual tools, but I always tend to gravitate back to something like this so it's good to hear from someone with first hand experience with the kit.


----------



## dtrain (Feb 29, 2016)

Did you ever end up buying the kit? I wanted to recommend cobbling together items in lieu of a prepackaged set.


----------



## Pandybelly (Mar 24, 2014)

Hi dtrain,

I bought the Bergeron kit. Have a look at Posts #11 and #13 above to see what I think of it.

Regards,
Anthony....


----------



## dtrain (Feb 29, 2016)

Sorry, missed those posts somehow! Glad you're happy with it though.


----------



## Chronomies (Nov 29, 2014)

dtrain said:


> Sorry, missed those posts somehow! Glad you're happy with it though.


I have also Bergeon strap tool and its the best one I have.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mrchan (Nov 3, 2013)

I got the 6767 bergeon tool and that is really the only solid quality tool I think any regular watch bracelet or leather strap adjuster needs. the rest was a 8$ kit from eBay. Works perfectly for me all the time. Would rather spend money on watches and straps rather than a toolkit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## herdingwetcats (Jun 5, 2016)

Do you love your watches, and don't want to bash them up? Do you like your body, and don't want to bash it up? Do you care about craftsmanship? Then buy just what you need, and buy top-quality. When you take your car to get fixed, you will see top-quality tools only, and (trust me on this) your surgeon feels the same. A fine tool sings in the hand.


----------



## wpbmike (Mar 8, 2016)

whoa said:


> Well for those basic things I would get a Bergeron 6767F (think it's the name..) and a cheap caseback ball from eBay, I use that and not any risk of scratching anything
> 
> Sendt fra min HTC One S med Tapatalk


I used a ball today for the first time. I was skeptical, but it worked perfect.


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

wpbmike said:


> I used a ball today for the first time. I was skeptical, but it worked perfect.


Yeah it's really a simple solution for a very low cost!

/insert clever or funny note here\


----------

